# U. Aveiro - estação q obtem perfis atmosféricos



## Bruno Campos (8 Jun 2006 às 14:21)

_Está instalada, desde 23 de Maio, no Departamento de Física da Universidade de Aveiro, uma nova estação de recepção de imagens de satélite. A estação, denominada HRPT/CHRPT, é única no país e consegue obter perfis atmosféricos que permitem determinar, com maior precisão, por exemplo, a previsão do estado do tempo, a temperatura da água do mar e identificar focos de incêndio._

http://www.cienciahoje.pt/3399


----------



## Seringador (8 Jun 2006 às 16:44)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> _Está instalada, desde 23 de Maio, no Departamento de Física da Universidade de Aveiro, uma nova estação de recepção de imagens de satélite. A estação, denominada HRPT/CHRPT, é única no país e consegue obter perfis atmosféricos que permitem determinar, com maior precisão, por exemplo, a previsão do estado do tempo, a temperatura da água do mar e identificar focos de incêndio._
> 
> http://www.cienciahoje.pt/3399



Sem dúvida um excelente contributo mas, o mais importante aqui é se irão disponibilizar a informação qde que a mesma é capaz de receber,  para mim mai valia uma Vaisala apetrechada do que a adquirida


----------



## Minho (8 Jun 2006 às 19:23)

E já agora o radar no norte para quando??


----------



## dj_alex (8 Jun 2006 às 22:19)

Minho disse:
			
		

> E já agora o radar no norte para quando??




Xiiiiii....tá previsto há imenso tempo...Ou melhor o projecto é do mesmo tempo do Radar do Algarve...Por isso...é uma questão de esperar...muito tempo...


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 11:56)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Xiiiiii....tá previsto há imenso tempo...Ou melhor o projecto é do mesmo tempo do Radar do Algarve...Por isso...é uma questão de esperar...muito tempo...



Bem se tu o dizes eu acredito 
Pessoal pelo ritmo a chegar cá em cima será em 2012


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 17:46)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem se tu o dizes eu acredito
> Pessoal pelo ritmo a chegar cá em cima será em 2012



Deve de ser por causa disto desde que saiu da alçada do Min. adm. interna o IM deixou de existir   

http://www.meteopt.net/showthread.php?t=86


----------



## Iceberg (10 Jun 2006 às 00:25)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem se tu o dizes eu acredito
> Pessoal pelo ritmo a chegar cá em cima será em 2012



Porreiro, assim vai coincidir com o próximo mínimo solar ...


----------

